# mid-March time frame



## bluefish1928 (Jan 21, 2015)

What can I expect to catch around a mid-March time frame? 

It it too early for Kings and cobia? Also would 300 yards of 20# braid be enough for king mackerel and cobia, or that would require some serious luck to land one?

is bottom fishing more popular or casting lures?


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

I think mid March is a little too early for the Kings. There might be some cobia, but I think it would be a little early for them too. I've definately landed several nice kings with 20 Lb braid, but IMO I'd go with heavier line for cobia.


----------

